# BMC RM01 cracked | Dealer says, "BMC will probably refuse warranty."



## Safeway

*BMC RM01 cracked | Update: Dealer has replacement frame on hand.*

*Update: Just got a message saying my new frame is in the store and they'd swap everything over for me. I didn't know they had reviewed or approved the warranty claim. Just - bam - my new frame is there.*

*I LOVE BMC :blush2: :thumbsup:

(But my BMC dealer could use a few lessons in communicating with customers.)*

I bought my RM01 (SRAM Red) in late January and received it mid-February. I clean the bike at least once a week like clockwork. Over the summer, I noticed a crack while cleaning the bike right on the fold of the squared-off top tube. It was easy to notice because the dirt/grime collected where the paint was slightly raised up. The bike was not crashed or abused. Period. The crack just appeared, as if there was a latent manufacturing or material defect, such as a fold in the carbon lay-up or similar, that just popped open at some point during the week. I took the bike to my LBS dealer and they submitted photos to BMC and started the warranty claim process.

BMC asked for more pictures. Okay. I took the bike back in and they took more pictures.

During an informal conversation with one of the mechanics, I was told that BMC would likely refuse warranty service since the crack was "near where the bars would have hit if the bike was been crashed." How am I supposed to respond to that? I know that a crash was not the cause of the carbon failure.

It's been almost 2 months since my initial warranty claim and over 3 weeks since the supplemental warranty claim pictures were sent. No update.

BMCUSA, please chime in.


----------



## brianmcg

Take them to "The Peoples Court"!!!


----------



## Safeway

brianmcg said:


> Take them to "The Peoples Court"!!!


I am a student and would like to keep things civil. The bike was, in effect, purchased directly from BMC USA as it was a special direct purchase program. I am confident that they will make things right rather than attempt to void a student's warranty via cloudy crack commentary. We shall see?


----------



## FatGut1

I had an issue with my BMC that I had posted all over this site. Anyways i was told the same thing that they would not honor the the warranty. Well the mechanic was wrong. BMC actually replaced my frame and it was about a month from beginning to end. The shop mechanic does not have the final say but BMC does. If you look at other threads recently it appears BMC has been very good to it's customers. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Safeway

FatGut1 said:


> I had an issue with my BMC that I had posted all over this site. Anyways i was told the same thing that they would not honor the the warranty. Well the mechanic was wrong. BMC actually replaced my frame and it was about a month from beginning to end. The shop mechanic does not have the final say but BMC does. If you look at other threads recently it appears BMC has been very good to it's customers.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Will do, I hope to hear from the LBS or BMCUSA soon! I love the bike to death, it is amazing. BMC has been great to this point and I have no reason to doubt that they will pull through. Maybe they need to talk to their authorized dealers and tell them to not pass their early judgments on to their customers!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## boy1dr

Just sent my SLT01 for warranty. Hope yours claim gets processed.


----------



## BMCUSA

Safeway - please let me know who your LBS is (eventually W/a private email) - where you are in the US - I will look into this.
Just to be very, very direct - no Mechanic, Sales Person or similar (at the LBS) has the authorithy to decide on a warranty or any other BMC related issue(s) - only BMC can and will do that. 

Best,
BMC USA


----------



## ultraman6970

Always u can peel the paint in the area to be sure is not a crack in the paint you know.

BMCUSA, if a user get a warranty frame how is the warranty in the new frame? I mean, the new frame has not warranty at all?? it is prorated with the old one? how is this done? 

Thanks.


----------



## Safeway

ultraman6970 said:


> Always u can peel the paint in the area to be sure is not a crack in the paint you know.
> 
> BMCUSA, if a user get a warranty frame how is the warranty in the new frame? I mean, the new frame has not warranty at all?? it is prorated with the old one? how is this done?
> 
> Thanks.


It is simply a continuation of the original warranty. If you bought the bike on 1/31/2010 and it is a 3 year (or 3+2=5 year extended if you registered your bike) frame warranty, the warranty will be in force until 1/31/2013 (or 2015).

If your frame cracks and is replaced under warranty on 8/17/2011, the warranty on the new frame extends to the original 1/31/2013 (or 2015).


----------



## ultraman6970

Cool gonna have to reg the new one then


----------



## Safeway

ultraman6970 said:


> Cool gonna have to reg the new one then


I think it only applies to your original frame and it was a limited time from the date of purchase, like within the first 3 months or something?


----------



## ultraman6970

Darn, well thats life then  THey did not have that feature when I bought my original frame.


----------



## Safeway

Update: Just got a message saying my new frame is in the store and they'd swap everything over for me. I didn't know they had reviewed or approved the warranty claim. Just - bam - my new frame is there.

I LOVE BMC!

(But my BMC dealer could use a few lessons in communicating with customers.)


----------



## JohnHenry

Safeway said:


> Update: Just got a message saying my new frame is in the store and they'd swap everything over for me. I didn't know they had reviewed or approved the warranty claim. Just - bam - my new frame is there.
> 
> I LOVE BMC!
> 
> (But my BMC dealer could use a few lessons in communicating with customers.)


Good for you!

Maybe this means my new frame will be ready, soon. My warranty was approved, but have been waiting since late July (*snore*).


----------



## FatGut1

Great news! Congrats on the new frame. Send pics.


----------



## Safeway

JohnHenry said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Maybe this means my new frame will be ready, soon. My warranty was approved, but have been waiting since late July (*snore*).


I originally submitted the request in July as well. Maybe early July?

Either way, I understand it takes time and BMC came to the correct conclusion.


----------



## JohnHenry

Safeway said:


> I originally submitted the request in July as well. Maybe early July?
> 
> Either way, I understand it takes time and BMC came to the correct conclusion.


Yep. I am just hoping for the same happy conclusion :thumbsup:


----------



## ultraman6970

Congrats


----------



## Neal71

It is great to see that BMC has such good customer service. I had a LOOK 585 up until a week ago, and a while back the little black piece on the head tube that holds the rear derailleur cable and cable housing cracked (not really a big deal). Emailed LOOK and they told me there was nothing that they could do for me, if I wanted I could go to my LBS and ask them to order the piece for me.


----------



## Safeway

Yea, the fact that BMCUSA reads and replies with thoughtful, helpful posts speaks volumes for BMC.

I am looking forward to my Ultegra Di2 - either on my current frame or on the new Di2 channeled RM01.


----------



## T K

I love these stories. BMC is on my short list for new bikes. I think I'll pick up a new Time Machine soon. Good enough for Cadel, good enough for me! Just need some time in the wind tunnel to work out the posistion.


----------



## looigi

T K said:


> I think I'll pick up a new Time Machine soon. Good enough for Cadel, good enough for me!


Cadel at the USAPCC:


----------



## T K

His hands are almost hitting his front tire! He has to have one of the lowest front end setups ever. Stark contrast to say Levi's.


----------



## kbwh

So this is a happy thread ? Good. Is it possible to give it a happy heading too?


----------



## looigi

T K said:


> His hands are almost hitting his front tire! He has to have one of the lowest front end setups ever. Stark contrast to say Levi's.


Ask and ye shall receive: A couple of doors down from from BMC. Unfortunately he isn't in a tuck in this pic. His head looks pretty aero tho...


----------



## Wilier_speed

Is it just me or does Cadel's bike look too small for him? Lev's bike looks like it fits better.


----------



## steve90068

I'm incredibly impressed with how BMC handles their warranty claims and especially that they monitor the forums here. I definitely wouldn't hesitate to buy one in the future


----------



## Neal71

steve90068 said:


> I'm incredibly impressed with how BMC handles their warranty claims and especially that they monitor the forums here. I definitely wouldn't hesitate to buy one in the future


As am I, so much so that I sold my LOOK 585 and bought a BMC RM01. I guess it was more of a combination of how awesome BMC has been (I personally have not needed anything yet), and how poor of an experience I had with LOOK customer service.


----------

